# Can't enter the Cage normal .....



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Or they are on me 


















































































Greetings Petra.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

I love these pics! What a beautiful family, Mommy included!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow such gorgeous tiels you have


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Hi Petra,

What happened to the bald little one?  I feel awful for him.


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Hi Virtue that's a young one and has been plucked by the parents.
I am glad it's flew out so it can't escape now 

Thank you all for the compliments


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I love those rope perches... and look at all your nest boxes  what a great set-up


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im loving the aviary! looks awesome! plucked tiels remind me of vultures haha

beautiful flock!


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Thanks all , the birds like the ropes very much they sit more on it than on the wooden sticks?? what you cal it?
This morning a albino young flew out 
I would love to have a couple of dominant pastel edge birds but i have to wait till they are born 
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Petra said:


> Thanks all , the birds like the ropes very much they sit more on it than on the wooden sticks?? what you cal it?


They are called "perches"


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw they just want to cuddle their mummy, very cute photos


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Belinda  "Perches" didn't know that ...
Thanks geenz yeah there very tame and the new ones just copied there behaviour 
so cute to see


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

a very clean tidy aviary you have...looks wonderful and your birds look very happy. such trust they have in you to all want to be with you.
Reminds me of when i bred budgies. in a matter of 6 months all 30 budgies grew that trusting with me that whenever i came into the cage all 30 would land all over me and pester me for whatever food i was carrying. and if i didn't have any they were all into my hair and clothes and fighting to be all over me.... was fun. but couldn't touch or pat many of them. they just liked touching and being all over me.


----------

